# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  معرفی توابع API

## .:KeihanCPU:.

سلام:
در این تایپیک توضیحاتی در مورد توابع Api و نحوه استفاده از اونا داده خواهد شد.
اگر توابع Api ی دیگه ای هم دارین به صورت پیام خصوصی ارسال نمایید تا اضافه کنم,اینطوری نظم تایپیک هم به هم نمیریزه.
با سپاس فراوان

API هایی که با حرف A شروع میشوند
API هایی که با حرف B شروع میشوند
API هایی که با حرف C شروع میشوند
API هایی که با حرف D شروع میشوند
API هایی که با حرف E شروع میشوند
API هایی که با حرف F شروع میشوند
API هایی که با حرف G شروع میشوند(قسمت اول)
API هایی که با حرف G شروع میشوند(قسمت دوم)
API هایی که با حرف G شروع میشوند(قسمت سوم)
API هایی که با حرف G شروع میشوند(قسمت چهارم)
API هایی که با حرف H شروع میشوند
API هایی که با حرف I شروع میشوند
API هایی که با حرف K شروع میشوند
API هایی که با حرف L شروع میشوند
API هایی که با حرف M شروع میشوند
API هایی که با حرف O شروع میشوند

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

ActivateKeyboardLayput 


> Private Const KL_NEXT = 1 Private Const KL_PREV = 0 Private Declare Function ActivateKeyboardLayput Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal HKL As Long , ByVal Flags As Long) As Long


 

اين تابع زبان صفحه کليد را تغيير مي دهد.
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

HKL   :  اين آرگومان تعيين مي کند بايد زبان قبلي بر روي صفحه کليد اعمال شود با زبان بعدي
KL_NEXT    :  زبان بعدي را روي صفحه کليد اعمال مي کند
KL_PREV    :  زبان قبلي را روي صفحه کليد اعمال مي کند
Flags   :  مقدار اين متغير را برابر &0 قرار دهيد



AddFontResourceA 


> Private Declare Function AddFontResourceA Lib "gdi32.dll" (ByVal lpFileName As String) As Long


 

اين تابع يک فونت را به مجموعه فونت هاي ويندوز اضافه مي کند.
اگر تابع مقدار صفر را برگرداند به منزلهء عدم موفقيت تابع است در غير اينصورت عمليات افزودن فونت موفقيت آميز بوده است.

lpFileName    :  اين متغير رشته اي به فايل فونت اشاره مي کند

AnimateWindow 


> Const AW_HOR_POSITIVE = &H1 Const AW_HOR_NEGATIVE = &H2 Const AW_VER_POSITIVE = &H4 Const AW_VER_NEGATIVE = &H8 Const AW_CENTER = &H10 Const AW_HIDE = &H10000 Const AW_ACTIVATE = &H20000 Const AW_SLIDE = &H40000 Const AW_FADE = &H80000 Private Declare Function AnimateWindow Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hwnd As Long, ByVal dwTime As Long, ByVal dwFlags As Long) As Boolean


 از اين تابع براي دادن افکت هاي انيميشن به يم پنجره استفاده مي شود

hwnd   :  هندل پنجره مورد نظر
dwTime   :  مدت زماني که بايد عمل مورد نظر طول بکشد
dwFlags   :  چگونگي افکت گذاري روي پنجره را اين متغير مشخض مي کند. در اين باره ثابت هاي زير به شما کمک خواهد کرد
AW_HOR_POSITIVE   :  پنجره از چپ به راست باز مي شود
AW_HOR_POSITIVE   :  پنجره از راست به چپ باز مي شود
AW_VER_POSITIVE   :  پنجره از بالا به پايين باز مي شود
AW_VER_NEGATIVE  :  پنجره از پايين به بالا باز مي شود
AW_SLIDE   :  افکت اسلايد
AW_CENTER  :  از وسط باز مي شود
AW_ACTIVATE   :  پنجره را فعال مي کند (اين ثابت را با AW_HIDE به کار نبريد)
AW_HIDE   :  پنجره را مخفي مي کند (اين ثابت را با AW_ACTIVATE به کار نبريد)
AW_FADE   :  محو يا پيدايش تدريجي


AppendMenuA 


> Private Const MF_APPEND = &H Private Const MF_SEPARATOR = &H Private Const MF_DISABLED = &H Private Const MF_GRAYED = &H Private Const MF_CHECKED = &H Private Const MF_BITMAP = &H Private Declare Function AppendMenuA Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hMenu As Long, ByVal wFlags As Long, ByVal wIdNewItem As Long, ByVal IpNewItem As  Any) As Long


 اين تابع يک گزينه دلخواه را به انتهاي يک منو مي افزايد
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

hMenu   :  يک اشاره گر از نوع منويي که قرار است ساخته شود (اين اشاره گر را مي توانيد براي منوهاي پاپ آپ با استفاده از تابع CreatePopupMenu و براي منو هاي عادي بوسيله توابع GetMenu و GetSubMenu و براي منو هاي سيستمي با استفاده از تابع GetSystemMenu به دست آوريد)
wFlags   :  اين متغير بيانگر نوع منو است
MF_APPEND   :  
MF_SEPARATOR   :  يک خط جدا کننده مي سازد
MF_DISABLED   :  منو را غير فعال مي کند (خاکستري نمي کند)
MF_GRAYED   :  منو را خاکستري مي کند (غير فعال نمي کند)
MF_CHECKED   :  کنار منو يک علامت چک رسم مي کند
MF_BITMAP   :  يک منوي گرافيکي مي سازد

wIdNewItem   :  اين متغير بيانگر ID منو است (ID دو منو در يک رديف نبايد يکسان باشد و اين ID نبايد صفر باشد)
IpNewItem   :  اين متغير عنوان منو را بيان مي کن







Arc 
 


> Private Declare Function Arc Lib "gdi32.dll" (ByVal hdc As Long, ByVal nLeftRect As Long, ByVal nTopRect As Long, ByVal nRightRect As Long, ByVal nBottomRect As Long, ByVal nxStartArc As Long, ByVal nyStartArc As Long, ByVal nxEndArc As Long, ByVal nyEndArc As Long) As Long


 اين تابع يک کمان را بر روي يک پنجره رسم مي کند (تابع براي رسم از قلم جاري استفاده مي کند)
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

hdc   :  هندل بافت گرافيکي کنترل مورد نظر
nLeftRect   :  مختصات x گوشه بالا-چپ محدوده کمان
nTopRect   :  مختصات y گوشه بالا-چپ محدوده کمان
nRightRect   :  مختصات x گوشه پايين-راست محدوده کمان
nBottomRect   :  مختصات y گوشه پايين-راست محدوده کمان
nxStartArc   :  مختصات x نقطه شروع کمان
nyStartArc   :  مختصات y نقطه شروع کمان
nxEndArc   :  مختصات x نقطه پايان کمان
nyEndArc   :  مختصات y نقطه پايان کمان


 Arc
 


> Private Declare Function Arc Lib "gdi32.dll" (ByVal hdc As Long, ByVal nLeftRect As Long, ByVal nTopRect As Long, ByVal nRightRect As Long, ByVal nBottomRect As Long, ByVal nxStartArc As Long, ByVal nyStartArc As Long, ByVal nxEndArc As Long, ByVal nyEndArc As Long) As Long


 اين تابع يک کمان را بر روي يک پنجره از نقطه فعال (محلي که آخرين ترسيم در آنجا قطع شده است) رسم مي کند (تابع براي رسم از قلم جاري استفاده مي کند)
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

hdc   :  هندل بافت گرافيکي کنترل مورد نظر
nLeftRect   :  مختصات x گوشه بالا-چپ محدوده کمان
nTopRect   :  مختصات y گوشه بالا-چپ محدوده کمان
nRightRect   :  مختصات x گوشه پايين-راست محدوده کمان
nBottomRect   :  مختصات y گوشه پايين-راست محدوده کمان
nxStartArc   :  مختصات x نقطه شروع کمان
nyStartArc   :  مختصات y نقطه شروع کمان
nxEndArc   :  مختصات x نقطه پايان کمان
nyEndArc   :  مختصات y نقطه پايان کمان
auxGetNumDevs


> Private Declare Function auxGetNumDevs Lib "winmm.dll" () As Long


 اين تابع تعداد سخت افزار هاي پخش صوت موجود در کامپيوتر را بر مي گرداند (تابع تعداد کارت هاي صوتي را بر مي گرداند نه تعداد بلندگو ها را)
اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بازگشتي صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار بازگشتي تعداد سخت افزار هاي پخش صوت خواهد بود

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

Beep Private Declare Function Beep Lib "kernel32.dll" (ByVal dwFreq As Long,ByVal dwDuration As Long) As Long اين تابع يک صوت کرتاه (Beep) را از کارت صوتي پخش مي کند
گر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

dwFreq   :  فرکانس صوت (در ويندوز هاي 95 و 98 و ME تاثيري ندارد)
dwDuration   :  مدت زمان پخش صوت بر حسب ميلي ثانيه (در ويندوز هاي 95 و 98 و ME تاثيري ندارد)

BitBlt 
Private Const SRC_PAINT = &HEE0086  Private Const SRC_ERASE = &H440328  Private Const SRC_INVERT = &H660046  Private Const SRC_AND = &H8800C6  Private Const SRC_COPY = &HCC0020    Private Declare Function BitBlt Lib "gdi32.dll" (ByVal hDestDC As Long, ByVal X As Long, ByVal Y As Long, ByVal nWidth As Long, ByVal nHeight As Long, ByVal hSrcDC As Long, ByVal XSrc As Long, ByVal YSrc As Long, ByVal dwRop As Long) As Long اين تابع از يک پنجره عکس مي گيرد و آن را در يک کنترل گرافيکي چاپ مي کند.
گر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

hdc   :  هندل بافت گرافيکي کنترلي مقصد
x   :  نقطه شروع ترسيم عکس جديد در راستاي افق
y   :  نقطه شروع ترسيم عکس جديد در راستاي عمود
nWidth   :  عرض تصوير جديد
nHeight   :  ارتفاع تصوير جديد
hSrcDC   :  هندل بافت گرافيکي کنترلي که بايد از آن عکس گرفته شود
xSrc   :  فاصلهء تصوير از سمت چپ کنترل
ySrc   :  فاصلهء تصوير از بالاي کنترل
dwRop   :  نحوه ترسيم تصوير . ثابت هاي زير
SRC_PAINT   :  تصوير کنترل مبدا و مقصد را با هم Or کرده و در کنترل مقصد قرار مي دهد
SRC_ERASE   :  تصوير پنجره مقصد را Not کرده و با پنجره مبدا Or مي کند و نتيجه را در کنترل مقصد مي نويسد
SRC_INVERT   :  تصوير کنترل مبدا و مقصد را با هم Xor کرده و در کنترل مقصد قرار مي دهد
SRC_AND   :  تصوير کنترل مبدا و مقصد را با هم And کرده و در کنترل مقصد قرار مي دهد
SRC_COPY   :  تصوير کنترل مبدا رو بدون دستکاري در کنترل مقصد قرار مي دهد


BlockInput 
Private Declare Function BlockInput Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal fBlock As Long) As Long اين تابع ماوس و صفحه کليد را قفل مي کند. 
براي آزادسازي صفحه کليد شما بايد در برنامه خود تمهيداتي بينديشيد چون کاربر توانايي برگرداندن تغييرات را ندارد. براي مثال مي توانيد يک تايمر داشته باشيد تا بعد از مدتي معلوم ماوس و صفحه کليد دوباره آزاد شود.
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

fBlock   :  اگر مقدار اين آرگومان True باشد ماوس و صفحه کليد قفل مي شود ، و اگر مقدار آن False باشد ماوس و صفحه کليد آزاد مي شود

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

ClientToScreen Private Type POINTAPI     x As Long     y As Long  End Type    Private Declare Function ClientToScreen Lib "gdi32.dll" (ByVal hwnd As Long, ByVal lpPoint As POINTAPI) As Long اين تابع مختصات يک نقطه را در يک پنجره مي گيرد و مختصات همان نقطه را در صفحه نمايش مي دهد
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

hwnd   :  هندل پنجره مورد نظر
lpPoint   :  مختصات نقطه مورد نظر از نوع POINTAPI ( مختصات داده شده بايد بر حسب پيکسل باشد )


ClipCursor 

  Private Type RECT     left As Long     top As Long     right As Long     bottom As Long  End Type    Private Declare Function ClipCursor Lib "user32.dll" (lpRect As Any) As Long اين تابع ماوس را در يک چهار گوش محصور مي کند تا حرکت ماوس در آن منطقه محدود باشد.
براي لغو انحصار ماوس تابع را با آرگومان &0 اجرا کنيد ( ClipCursor  &0 ).
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

RECT   :  اين نوع به محدوده اي که ماوس بايد در آن محصور باشد اشاره مي کند
CloseClipboard Private Declare Function CloseClipboard Lib "user32.dll" () As Long اين تابع کليپ بورد را که توسط تابع OpenClipboard قفل شده ، باز مي کند تا برنامه هاي ديگر بتوانند به آن دسترسي داشته باشند.
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود
CloseWindow Private Declare Function CloseWindow Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hWnd As Long) As Long اين تابع پنجره مشخص شده را به حالت Minimize مي برد.
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

hWnd   :  اين متغير هندل پنجره اي است که بايد کمينه شود
CombinRgn  Private Const RGN_AND = 1  Private Const RGN_OR = 2  Private Const RGN_XOR = 3  Private Const RGN_DIFF = 4  Private Const RGN_COPY = 5    Private Declare Function CombinRgn Lib "gdi32.dll" (ByVal HDesRgn As Long, ByVal hSrcRgn1 As Long, ByVal hSrcRgn2 As Long, ByVal nCombinMode As Long) As Long اين تابع دو محدوده را با يک ديگر ترکيب مي کند و يک محدوده جديد مي سازد
اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار بازگشتي يک اشاره گر از محدوده ساخته شده خواهد بود

HDesRgn   :  يک اشاره گر از ناحيه اي که محدوده ترکيب شده بايد در آن جا ساخته شود
hSrcRgn1   :  يک اشاره گر از محدوده اول
hSrcRgn2   :  يک اشاره گر از محدوده دوم
nCombinMode   :  نحوه ترکيب دو محدوده
RGN_AND   :  دو محدوده را با يکديگر جمع مي کند
RG_OR   :  ناحيه مشترک دو ناحيه را بر مي گرداند
RGN_XOR   :  محدوده جمع دو ناحيه به غير از ناحيه مشترک آن دو را بر مي گرداند
RGN_DIFF   :  ناحيه دوم را از ناحيه اول کم مي کند
RGN_COPY   :  کل ناحيه اول را بر مي گرداند


CopyFileA Private Declare Function CopyFileA Lib "kernel32.dll" (ByVal lpExistingFileName As String, ByVal lpNewFileName As String, ByVal bFailIfExists As long) As Long اين تابع از يک فايل موجود يک کپي تهيه مي کند
گر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

lpExistingFileName  :  آدرس فايل مقصد
lpNewFileName   :  آدرس فايل جديد (مبدا)
bFailIfExists   :  اين متغير مشخص مي کند در صورت وجود فايل مقصد عمليات کپي ادامه يابد يا نه اگر صفر باشد انجام ميشود  و اگر يک باشد انجام نمي شود

CreateCaret 
Private Declare Function CreateCaret Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hwnd As Long, ByVal hBitmap As Long, ByVal nWidth As Long, ByVal nHeight As Long) As Long اين تابع يک تصوير را به جاي چشمک زن فعلي پنجره مورد نظر قرار مي دهد
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود




hwnd   :  هندل پنجره (کنترل) مورد نظر
hBitmap   :  تصوير مورد نظر ( مي توانيد اين تصوير را با استفاده از تابع CreateBitmap بسازيد )
nWidth   :  عرض تصوير مورد نظر
nHeight   :  طول تصوير مورد نظر

CreateDirectoryA Private Declare Function CreateDirectoryA Lib "kernel32.dll" (ByVal lpPathName As String, ByVal lpSecurityAttributes As Long) As Long اين تابع يک فولدر جديد در محل داده شده ايجاد مي کند ( پوشه والد پوشه جديد بايد موجود باشد )
اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بازگشتي صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار بازگشتي يک اشاره گر از قلم ساخته شده خواهد بود

lpPathName   :  نام و مسير پوشه اي که بايد ساخته شود 
lpSecurityAttributes   :  مقدار اين متغير را برابر صفر قرار دهيد
CreateDirectoryExA  Private Declare Function CreateDirectoryExA Lib "kernel32.dll" (ByVal lpTemplateDirectory As String, ByVal lpNewDirectory As String, ByVal lpSecurityAttributes As Any) As Long اين تابع يک پوشه جديد با صفات يک پوشه ديگر ايجاد مي کند ( پوشه والد پوشه جديد بايد موجود باشد )
اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بازگشتي صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار بازگشتي يک اشاره گر از قلم ساخته شده خواهد بود

lpTemplateDirectory   :  نام و مسير پوشه نمونه ( پوشه اي که بايد پوشه مورد نظر از روي آن ساخته شود )
lpNewDirectory   :  نام و مسير پوشه مورد نظر
lpSecurityAttributes   :  مقدار اين متغير را برابر صفر قرار دهيد


CreateEllipticRgn Private Declare Function CreateEllipticRgn Lib "gdi32.dll" (ByVal X1 As Long, ByVal Y1 As Long, ByVal X2 As Long, ByVal Y2 As Long) As Long اين تابع يک محدوده بيضي مي سازد ( براي اين کار تابع محدوده يک مستطيل را از شما مي گيرد و بزرگ ترين بيضي ممکن را در درون اين مستطيل مي سازد )
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت انجام دهد مقدار بر گشتي يک اشاره گر از محدوده ساخته شده و در غير اينصورت مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

X1   :  مختصات X گوشه بالا سمت چپ
Y1   :  مختصات y گوشه بالا سمت چپ
X2   :  مختصات X گوشه پايين سمت راست
Y2   :  مختصات y گوشه پايين سمت راست
CreatePatternBrush  Private Declare Function CreatePatternBrush Lib "gdi32.dll" (ByVal hBitmap As Long) As Long اين تابع يک قلم با الگوي تصوير براي استفاده در توابع گرافيکي مي سازد
اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بازگشتي صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار بازگشتي يک اشاره گر از قلم ساخته شده خواهد بود

hBitmap   :  يک اشاره گر از تصوير مورد نظر ( مي توانيد از نوع stdPicture موجود در ويژوال بيسيک مثل پروپرتي Picture موجود در PictureBox و غيره استفاده کنيد )


CreatePen Private Declare Function CreatePen Lib "gdi32.dll" (ByVal nPenStyle As BorderStyleConstants, ByVal nWidth As Long, ByVal crColor As Long) As Long اين تابع يک قلم با استيل و عرض و رنگ دلخواه براي استفاده در توابع گرافيکي مي سازد
اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بازگشتي صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار بازگشتي يک اشاره گر از قلم ساخته شده خواهد بود

nPenStyle   :  استيل قلم ( براي راحتي کار اين متغير را از نوع BorderStyleConstants تعريف کردم تا کار کردن با آن ملموس تر و آسان تر باشد )
nWidth   :  عرض قلم
crColor   :  رنگ قلم به فرم RGB (ميتوانيد از ثابت هاي ColorConstants مثل : vbRed و vbBlue و غيره استفاده کنيد )



CreatePolygonRgn Private Const ALTERNATE = 1  Private Const WINDING = 2    Private Type COORD     x As Long     y As Long  End Type    Private Declare Function CreatePolygonRgn Lib "gdi32.dll" (lpPoint Any, ByVal nCount As Long, ByVal nPolyFillMode As Long) As Long اين تابع يک محدوده چند ضلعي مي سازد
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت انجام دهد مقدار بر گشتي يک اشاره گر از محدوده ساخته شده و در غير اينصورت مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

lpPoint   :  اين متغير يک آرايه از نوع COORD است که مختصات نقاط چند ضلعي را نگه مي دارد ( اولين عضو آرايه را وارد کنيد. براي مثال : (COORDArray(0 )
nCount   :  تعداد اعضاي آرايه
nPolyFillMode   :  نحوه ساخت چند ضلعي

CreatePopupMenu Private Declare Function CreatePopupMenu Lib "user32.dll" () As Long اين تابع يک منوي شناور (پاپ آپ) ايجاد مي کند. به وسيله توابع ديگر مي توان به اين منو آيتم اضافه کرد
اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بازگشتي صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار بازگشتي هندل منوي ايجاد شده خواهد بود

CreateRectRgn Private Declare Function CreateRectRgn Lib "gdi32.dll" (ByVal X1 As Long, ByVal Y1 As Long, ByVal X2 As Long, ByVal Y2 As Long) As Long اين تابع يک محدوده چهار گوش مي سازد
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت انجام دهد مقدار بر گشتي يک اشاره گر از محدوده ساخته شده و در غير اينصورت مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

X1   :  مختصات X گوشه بالا سمت چپ
Y1   :  مختصات y گوشه بالا سمت چپ
X2   :  مختصات X گوشه پايين سمت راست
Y2   :  مختصات y گوشه پايين سمت راست
CreateRoundRectRgn  Private Declare Function CreateRoundRectRgn Lib "gdi32.dll" (ByVal X1 As Long, ByVal Y1 As Long, ByVal X2 As Long, ByVal Y2 As Long, ByVal X3 As Long, ByVal Y3 As Long) As Long اين تابع يک محدوده چهار گوش با گوشه هاي پخ مي سازد
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت انجام دهد مقدار بر گشتي يک اشاره گر از محدوده ساخته شده و در غير اينصورت مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

X1   :  مختصات X گوشه بالا سمت چپ
Y1   :  مختصات y گوشه بالا سمت چپ
X2   :  مختصات X گوشه پايين سمت راست
Y2   :  مختصات y گوشه پايين سمت راست
X3   :  ميزان پخ شدن گوشه ها در راستاي X
Y3   :  ميزان پخ شدن گوشه ها در راستاي Y

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

DecryptFileA Private Declare Function DecryptFileA Lib "advapi32.dll" (ByVal lpFileName As String, ByVal dwReserved As Long) As Boolean اين تابع يک فايل را که با تابع EncryptFileA  رمز گذاري شده است را به حالت عادي بر مي گرداند
اين تابع بر روي سيستم فايلي ntfs کار مي کند و کاربر بايد اختيارات لازم براي اين کار را داشته باشد

lpFileName   :  نام فايل رمز گذاري شده
dwReserved   :  مقدار اين متغير صفر است

DeleteFile Public Declare Function DeleteFile Lib "kernel32.dll" (ByVal lpFileName As String) As Long اين تابع يک فايل را از هارد ديسک پاک مي کند
گر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

lpFileName   :  اين متغير بيانگر مسير فايلي است که بايد پاک شود

DestroyIcon 
Private Declare Function DestroyIcon Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hIcon As Long) As Long اين تابع فضاي اشغال شده توسط يک آيکون را آزاد مي کند و در واقع آيکون مزبور را آزاد مي کند
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

hIcon   :  يک اشاره گر از آيکون مورد نظر

DestroyMenu Private Declare Function DestroyMenu Lib "user32.dll" () As Long 
اين تابع حافظه اشغال شده توسط اشاره گر يک منو را آزاد مي کند و در واقع منوي مزبور را از بين مي برد
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود


DestroyWindow Private Declare Function DestroyWindow Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hwnd As Long) As Long اين تابع يک پنجره را مخفي مي کند و ارتباط آن را با ساير پروسه ها قطع مي کند ولي برنامه Unload نمي شود
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

hwnd   :  هندل پنجره مورد نظر

DoFileDownload Private Declare Function DoFileDownload Lib "shdocvw.dll" (ByVal lpszFile As String) As Long اين تابع پنجرهء File Download را براي گرفتن يک فايل مشخص باز مي کند.
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

lpszFile   :  اين متغير به نام فايل که بايد دانلود شود اشاره مي کند

DrawCaption Private Const DC_ACTIVATE = &H1  Private Const DC_NOACTIVATE = &H2  Private Const DC_ICON = &H4  Private Const DC_TEXT = &H8  Private Const DC_GRADIENT = &H20    Private Type RECT       Left As Long       Top As Long       Right As Long       Bottom As Long  End Type    Private Declare Function DrawCaption Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hwnd As Long, ByVal hdc As Long, pcRect As RECT, ByVal un As Long) As Long اين تابع از عنوان يک پنجره يک کپي تهيه مي کند و آن را در يک کنترل گرافيکي نمايش ميدهد
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

hwnd   :  هندل پنجره مورد نظر
hdc   :  هندل بافت گرافيکي مورد نظر
pcRect   :  محدوده اي که بايد به اندازه آن از Titlebar کپي تهيه شود
un   :  اين متغير نوع کپي کردن را مشخص مي کند (اگر به چند خصوصيت نياز داشتيد با عملگر OR آنها را با يکديگر جمع کنيد)
DC_ACTIVATE   :  پنجره را به حالت فعال ترسيم مي کند
DC_NOACTIVATE   :  پنجره را به حالت غير فعال ترسيم مي کند
DC_ICON   :  آيکون پنجره را نيز ترسيم مي کند
DC_TEXT   :  متن پنجره را نيز ترسيم مي کند
DC_GRADIENT   :  محو تدريجي روي پنجره را نيز ترسيم مي کند


DrawFocusRect Private Type RECT       Left As Long       Top As Long       Right As Long       Bottom As Long  End Type    Private Declare Function DrawFocusRect Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hdc As Long, ByVal lpRect As RECT) As Long اين تابع چهار چوب فوکوس را بر روي يک پنجره ترسيم مي کند
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

hdc   :  هندل بافت گرافيکي کنترل مورد نظر
lpRect   :  محدوده اي که بايد فريم در آن ترسيم شود

DrawIcon Private Declare Function DrawIcon Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hdc As Long, ByVal x As Long, ByVal y As Long, ByVal hIcon As Long) As Long اين تابع براي ترسيم يک آيکون روي يک کنترل گرافيکي (داراي hdc) به کار مي رود

hdc   :  هندل بافت کنترل گرافيکي که آيکون بايد روي آن ترسيم شود
x   :  جايي که بايد ترسيم آيکون از آنجا شروع شود
y   :  جايي که بايد ترسيم ايکون از آنجا شروع شود
hIcon   :  اشاره گر آيکون مورد نظر

DrawMenuBar Private Declare Function DrawMenuBar Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hwnd As Long) As Long بعد از اينکه تغييراتي در منوهاي يک پنجره داده شد با استفاده از اين تابع مي توان تغييرات را بر روي پنجره مورد نظر اعمال کرد
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

hwnd   :  هندل پنجره مورد نظر


DrawTextA 
Const DT_LEFT = &H0  Const DT_TOP = &H0  Const DT_CENTER = &H1  Const DT_RIGHT = &H2  Const DT_BOTTOM = &H8    Private Type RECT          Left As Long          Top As Long          Right As Long          Bottom As Long  End Type    Private Declare Function DrawTextA Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hdc As Long, ByVal lpStr As String, ByVal nCount As Long, lpRect As RECT, ByVal wFormat As Long) As Long اين تابع توانايي چاپ يک متن را رو ي يک پنجره دارد.
گر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

hdc   :  هندل بافت گرافيکي پنجره مورد نظر
lpStr   :  متن مورد نظر
nCount   :  طول متن مورد نظر
lpRect   :  چهار چوبي که بايد متن در آن نمايش يابد
wFormat   :  فرمتي متن بايد تحت آن نمايش يابد. ثابت هاي زير به شما کمک خواهد کرد ( شما مي توانيد مقادير زير را با هم Or کنيد )
DT_LEFT   :  متن در سمت چپ محدوده rect چاپ مي شود
DT_LEFT   :  متن در بالاي محدوده rect چاپ مي شود
DT_CENTER   :  متن در وسط محدوده rect چاپ مي شود
DT_RIGHT   :  متن سمت راست محدوده rect چاپ مي شود
DT_BOTTOM   :  متن در پايين محدوده rect چاپ مي شود

DuplicateIcon Private Declare Function DuplicateIcon Lib "shell32.dll" (ByVal hInst As Long, ByVal hIcon As Long) As Long اين تابع يک اشاره گر از يک آيکون مي گيرد و يک اشاره گر جديد از آن بر مي گرداند و در واقع يک کپي از آن تهيه مي کند
اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بازگشتي صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار بازگشتي يک اشاره گر کپي آيکون مورد نظر خواهد بود

hInst   :  اين متغير مورد استفاده قرار نمي گيرد. مي توانيد مقدار آن را برابر صفر قرار دهيد
hIcon   :  يک اشاره گر از آيکون مبد

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

Ellipse  Private Declare Function Ellipse Lib "gdi32.dll" (ByVal Hdc As Long, ByVal X1 As Long, ByVal Y1 As Long, ByVal X2 As Long, ByVal Y2 As Long) As Long اين تابع بر روي يک کنترل گرافيکي يک بيضي رسم مي کند ( براي اين کار تابع محدوده يک مستطيل را از شما مي گيرد و بزرگ ترين بيضي ممکن را در درون اين مستطيل رسم مي کند )
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

HDc   :  هندل بافت گرافيکي پنجره مورد نظر
X1   :  مختصات X گوشه بالا سمت چپ
Y1   :  مختصات y گوشه بالا سمت چپ
X2   :  مختصات X گوشه پايين سمت راست
Y2   :  مختصات y گوشه پايين سمت راست

EmptyClipboard Private Declare Function EmptyClipboard Lib "user32.dll" () As Long اين تابع داده هاي موجود در کليپ بورد ويندوز را پاک مي کند ( در ويژوال بيسيک دستور Clipboard.Clear همين کار را انجام مي دهد)
گر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود


EnableWindow 
Private Declare Function EnableWindow Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hwnd As Long, ByVal fEnabled As Long) As Long اين تابع يک پنجره ( فرم يا کنترل ) را فعال يا غيرفعال مي کند
گر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

hwnd   :  هندل پنجره مورد نظر
fEnabled   :  اگر صفر باشد پنجره غير فعال و اگر يک باشد پنجره فعال مي شود


EncryptFileA Private Declare Function EncryptFileA Lib "advapi32.dll" (ByVal lpFileName As String) As Boolean اين تابع يک فايل را رمز گذاري مي کند. فايل رمز گذاري شده را مي توان با تابع DecryptFileA به حالت عادي باز گرداند
اين تابع بر روي سيستم فايلي ntfs کار مي کند و کاربر بايد اختيارات لازم براي اين کار را داشته باشد

lpFileName   :  نام فايل رمز گذاري شده


EndMenu 
Private Declare Function EndMenu Lib "user32.dll" () As Long اين تابع تمام منوهاي باز پنجره جاري را مي بندد
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود


EnumFontsA 
Private Declare Function EnumFontsA Lib "gdi32.dll" (ByVal hDC As Long, ByVal lpsz As String, ByVal lpFontEnumProc As Long, ByVal lParam As Long) As Long    Function EnumFontProc(ByVal lplf As Long, ByVal lptm As Long, ByVal dwType As Long, ByVal lpData As Long) As Long     ' Put your code here     EnumFontProc = 1  End Function اين تابع ليست تمام فونت هاي موجود در سيستم را به دست مي آورد

hDC   :  هندل بافت گرافيکي پنجره اي که تابع بايد تحت آن اجرا شود
lpsz   :  خانواده فونت مورد نظر که اعضاي آن بايد جمع آوري شود. اين متغير به vbNul ختم مي شود (براي اينکه ليست تمام فونت ها را به دست آوريد از vbNullString استفاده کنيد )
lpFontEnumProc   :  تابعي که بايد ليست فونت هاي جمع شده به آن ارسال شود. از کليد واژه AddressOf براي اعلام محل تابع در حافظه استفاده کنيد. (مثال AddressOf EnumFontProc). تابع بايد مشابه تابعي که در کد نوشته شده است باشد. تازماني که تابع مقدار True را برگرداند ليست کردن فونت ها ادامه خواهد داشت
lParam   :  اين متغير را به دلخواه خود مي توانيد مقدار دهي کنيد. اين متغير عيناً به تابع  EnumFontProc ارسال خواهد شد



EnumWindows 
  Private Declare Function EnumWindows Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal lpEnumFunc As Long, ByVal lParam As Long) As Long    Public Function EnumWindowsProc(ByVal hwnd As Long, ByVal lParam As Long) As Boolean     ' Put your code here     EnumWindowsProc = True  End Function اين تابع ليست تمام پنجره هاي تحت يک پنجره ديگر را به دست مي آورد
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

lpEnumFunc   :  تابعي که بايد ليست پنجره به آن ارسال شود. از کليد واژه AddressOf براي اعلام محل تابع در حافظه استفاده کنيد. (مثال AddressOf EnumWindowsProc). تابع بايد مشابه تابعي که در کد نوشته شده است باشد. تازماني که تابع مقدار True را برگرداند ليست کردن پنجره ها ادامه خواهد داشت
lParam  :  اين متغير را به دلخواه خود مي توانيد مقدار دهي کنيد. اين متغير عيناً به تابع  EnumWindowsProc ارسال خواهد شد



ExitWindowsEx EWX_LOGOFF = 0  EWX_SHUTDOWN = 1  EWX_REBOOT = 2  EWX_FORCE = 4  EWX_POWEROFF = 8  EWX_RESET = EWX_LOGOFF + EWX_REBOOT + EWX_FORCE    Private Declare Function ExitWindowsEx Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal uFlags As Long, ByVal dwReserved As Long) As Long اين تابع به منظور خاموش کردن يا راه اندازي مجدد ويندوز به کار مي رود
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

uFlags   :  اين متغير بيان کننده نحوه کار تابع با سيستم است (ثابت هاي نوشته شده در کد )
dwReserved   :  مقدار اين متغير ByVal 0& است


ExtractIcon Private Declare Function ExtractIcon Lib "shell32.dll" (ByVal hInst As Long, ByVal lpszExeFileName As String, ByVal nIconIndex As Long) As Long اين تابع يک آيکون را از يک فايل محتوي آيکون (exe,dll,ocx,ico) استخراج مي کند و يک اشاره گر از آن را بر مي گرداند
اگر تابع به علت عدم وجود فايل مورد نظر دچار خطا شود مقدار يک و اگر شماره آيکون مورن نظر در فايل وجود نداشته باشد عدد صفر را بر مي گرداند و اگر کار خود را با موفقيت انجام دهد مقدار بر گشتي يا اشاره گر از آيکون مورد نظر خواهد بود

hInst   :  هندل پنجره اي که تابع تحت آن اجرا مي شود
lpszExeFileName   :  نام فايل مورد نظر
nIconIndex   :  شماره آيکون مورد نظر

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

FatalAppExitA Private Declare Sub FatalAppExitA Lib "kernel32.dll" (ByVal uAction As Long, ByVal lpMessageText As String) اين تابع يک پيغام اخطار به کاربر نشان مي دهد سپس به اجراي برنامه خاتمه مي دهد. از اين تابع زماني استفاده مي شود که برنامه با خطايي مواجه شود و شما از Unload کردن کامل برنامه مطمئن نباشيد
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

uAction   :  مقدار اين متغير صفر است
lpMessageText   :  متني که بايد به کاربر نشان داده شود. اين متن نبايد از 35 کاراکتر بيشتر باشد

fCreateShellLink  Private Declare Function fCreateShellLink Lib "vb6stkit.dll" (ByVal lpstrFolderName As String, ByVal lpstrLinkName As String, ByVal lpstrLinkPath As String, ByVal lpstrLinkArguments As String, ByVal fPrivate As Long, ByVal sParent As String) As Long اين تابع يک ميانبر از يک فايل دلخواه در مسير داده شده مي سازد
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

lpstrFolderName   :  مسيري که ميانبر بايد در آنجا ساخته شود
lpstrLinkName   :  نام ميانبر ساختا شده
lpstrLinkPath   :  فايلي که بايد با کليک بر روي ميانبر اجرا شود
lpstrLinkArguments   :  آرگومان هاي ميانبر (درصورت لزوم)
fPrivate   :  اگر False باشد ميانبر ساخته نمي شود و اگر True باشد ميانبر ساخته مي شود
sParent   :  
FindExecutableA Private Declare Function FindExecutableA Lib "shell32.dll" (ByVal lpFile As String, ByVal lpDirectory As String, ByVal lpResult As String) As Long ين تابع برنامه مرتبط با يک فايل خاص را بر مي گرداند
اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بازگشتي صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار بازگشتي يک اشاره گر از قلم ساخته شده خواهد بود

lpFile   : فايل مورد نظر
lpDirectory   :  فولدر پيش فرض
lpResult   :  اين بافر توسط تابع مقدار دهي مي شود حاوي آدرس فايل اجرايي مرتبط با فايل مورد نظر خواهد بود. مقدار اين بافر را با اندازه کافي بلند در نظر بگيريد ( اين بافر را با رشته اي از جاي خالي مقدار دهي کنيد. براي مثال ( Space ( 255  )

FindWindowA 
  Private Declare Function FindWindowA Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal lpClassName As String, ByVal lpWindowName As String) As Long اين تابع يک پنجره با مشخصات داده شده را پيدا مي کند
اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار بازگشتي هندل پنجره مورد نظر خواهد بود

lpClassName   :  نام کلاس پنجره مورد نظر
lpWindowName   :  نوشته يا Caption مورد نظر
( توجه : هر  کدام از متغير ها را که نخواستيد مقدار دهي کنيد با ثابت vbNullString جايگزين کنيد )



FindWindowExA Private Declare Function FindWindowExA Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hwndParent As Long, ByVal hwndChildAfter As Long, ByVal lpszClass As String, ByVal lpszCaption As String) As Long اين تابع توانايي پيدا کردن يک پنجره مشخص را دارد
اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار بازگشتي هندل پنجره مورد نظر خواهد بود

hwndParent   :  اشاره گر پنجره مادر پنجره مورد نظر
hwndChildAfter   :  اشاره گر پنجره دختر (Child) پنجره مورد نظر
lpszClass   :  نام کلاس پنجره مورد نظر
lpszCaption   :  عنوان (Caption) پنجره مورد نظر
(توجه : فقط يکي از متغير هاي lpszClass و lpszCaption را مي توانيد مقدار دهي کنيد و ديگري را بايد با vbNullString مقدار دهي کنيد)

FlashWindow 
Private Declare Function FlashWindow Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hwnd As Long, bInvert As Long) As Long اين تابع پنجره و نشانهء آن بر روي Task Bar را فلش مي کند ( به حالت چشمک زن در مي آورد)
اگر قبل از فراخواني پنجره فعال باشد تابع مقدار غير صفر را بر مي گرداند در غير اينصورت مقدار بر گشتي تابع صفر خواهد بود

hwnd   :  هندل پنجره مورد نظر
bInvert   :  مدت زماني که پنجره بايد هاي لايت بماند (برحسب ميلي ثانيه)



FlashWindowEx 
Private Type FLASHWINFO      cbSize As Long      hwnd As Long      dwFlags As Long      uCount As Long      dwTimeout As Long  End Type    Private Declare Function FlashWindowEx Lib "user32.dll" (pfwi As FLASHWINFO) As Long اين تابع عنوان يک پنجره را به حالت چشمک زن در مي آورد
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود
FloodFill 
Private Declare Function FloodFill Lib "gdi32.dll" (ByVal hdc As Long, ByVal X As Long, ByVal Y As Long, ByVal crColor As Long) As Long اين تابع داخل يک منطقه محدود شده توسط يک رنگ خاص را رنگ آميزي مي کند
اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بازگشتي صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار بازگشتي يک اشاره گر از قلم ساخته شده خواهد بود

hdc   :  هندل بافت گرافيکي کنترل مورد نظر
X   :  عرض نقطه مورد نظر
Y   :  طول نقطه مورد نظر
crColor   :  رنگي که تابع تا رسيدن به آن رنگ محدوده مورد نظر را رنگ آميزي مي کند

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

GetDoubleClickTime Private Declare Function GetDoubleClickTime Lib "user32.dll" () As Long اين تابع زمان Double Click را برميگرداند
اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر و گر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي حد اکثر زمان مورد قبول بين دو دابل کليک خواهد بود


GetDriveType 
Private Declare Function GetDriveType Lib "kernel32.dll" (ByVal nDriev as String) As Long آين تابع نوع يک درايو را مشخص مي کند
با توجه به مقدار برگشتي يکي از حالت هاي زير ممکن است پيش آيد:
  0  :  تابع با خطا مواجه شده است
  1  :  درايو مورد نظر وجود ندارد
  2  :  قابل حمل
  3  :  ثابت
  4  :  درايو شبکه ( مشترک )
  5  :  رم ديسک
  6  :  سي دي رام

nDrive   :  اين متغير به مسير درايو اشاره مي کند ( براي مثال : \:C )



GetFileAttributesA 
Private Const FILE_ATTRIBUTE_ARCHIVE = &H20  Private Const FILE_ATTRIBUTE_COMPRESSED = &H800  Private Const FILE_ATTRIBUTE_DIRECTORY = &H10  Private Const FILE_ATTRIBUTE_HIDDEN = &H2  Private Const FILE_ATTRIBUTE_NORMAL = &H80  Private Const FILE_ATTRIBUTE_READONLY = &H1  Private Const FILE_ATTRIBUTE_SYSTEM = &H4  Private Const FILE_ATTRIBUTE_TEMPORARY = &H100    Private Declare Function GetFileAttributesA Lib "kernel32.dll" (ByVal lpFileName As String) As Long اين تابع خصوصيات يك فايل (Read Only,Archive,Hidden,…) را برميگرداند ( در ويژوال بيسيک تابع GetAttr همين کار را انجام مي دهد )
اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر و گر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر خواهد بود که بيانگر خصوصيات فايل است (ثابت هاي زير به شما کمک خواهد کرد)

lpFileName   :  مسير فايل مورد نظر

FILE_ATTRIBUTE_ARCHIVE   :  فايل آرشيو است
FILE_ATTRIBUTE_COMPRESSED   :  فايل فشرده است
FILE_ATTRIBUTE_DIRECTORY   :  فايل مورد نظر دايراکتوري است ( دايراکتوري ها در واقع يک فايل ساده هستند که بيت خصوصيت دايراکتوري آنها يک است )
FILE_ATTRIBUTE_HIDDEN   :  فايل مخفي
FILE_ATTRIBUTE_NORMAL   :  خصوصيات طبيعي
FILE_ATTRIBUTE_READONLY   :  فقط خواندني
FILE_ATTRIBUTE_SYSTEM   :  فايل سيستمي
FILE_ATTRIBUTE_TEMPORARY   :  فايل موقت

GetFileSize Private Declare Function GetFileSize Lib "kernel32.dll" (ByVal hFile As Long, ByVal lpFileSizeHight As Long) As Long اين تابع حجم يک فايل را به بايت بر مي گرداند
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت انجام دهد مقدار بر گشتي حجم فايل و در غير اينصورت مقدار بر گشتي 1- خواهد بود

hFile   :  يک اشاره گر از فايل مورد نظر ( اين اشاره گر را مي توانيد با استفاده از تابع CreateFile ايجاد کنيد )
lpFileSize   :  مقدار اين بافر توسط تابع مقدار دهي مي شود و حاوي حجم فايل مورد نظر خواهد بود



GetFocus 

Private Declare Function GetFocus Lib "user32.dll" () As Long اين تابع هندل (HWnd ) پنجره داراي فوکوس را به دست مي آورد
اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بازگشتي صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار بازگشتي هندل پنجره داراي فوکوس خواهد بود


GetForegroundWindow Private Declare Function GetForegroundWindow Lib "user32.dll" () As Long اين تابع هندل فرم پنجره را برميگرداند.
اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر و گر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر خواهد بود که هندل پنجره فعال است


GetFreeResources Private Const GFSR_SYSTEMRESOURCES = 0  Private Const GFSR_GDIRESOURCES = 1  Private Const GFSR_USERRESOURCES = 2    Private Declare Function GetFreeResources Lib "rsrc32.dll" Alias "_MyGetFreeSystemResources32@4" (ByVal lWhat As Long) As Long اين تابع ميزان منابع آزاد سيستمي را بر مي گرداند
اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بازگشتي صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار بازگشتي ميزان آزاد منابع مورد نظر خواهد بود

lWhat   :  اين متغير مشخص مي کند تابع بايد ميزان منابع آزاد کدام قسمت را بر گرداند
GFSR_SYSTEMRESOURCES   :  منابع آزاد سيستمي
GFSR_GDIRESOURCES   :  منابع آزاد گرافيکي
GFSR_USERRESOURCES   :  منابع آزاد کاربر



GetGuiResources 
  Private Const GR_GDIOBJECTS = 0  Private Const GR_USEROBJECTS = 1    Private Declare Function GetGuiResources Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hProcess As Long, ByVal uiFlags As Long) As Long اين تابع تعداد کنترل هاي مورد استفاده يک پروسه را بر مي گرداند
اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بازگشتي صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار بازگشتي ميزان منابع مورد استفاده پروسه خواهد بود

hProcess   :  يک اشاره گر از پروسه مورد نظر (اين اشاره گر را با استفاده از توابعي مانند GetCurrentProcess  مي توانيد به دست آوريد)
uiFlags   :  اين متغير مشخص مي کند تابع بايد ميزان منابع آزاد کدام قسمت را بر گرداند
GR_GDIOBJECTS   :  تعداد کنترل هاي گرافيکي را بر مي گرداند
GR_USEROBJECTS   :  تعداد کنترل هاي کاربر را بر مي گرداند


GetKeyboardLayoutName Private Declare Function GetKeyboardLayoutName Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal pwszKLID As String) As Long اين تابع زبان جاري صفحه کليد را بر مي گرداند
اکر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار برگشتي صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار برگشتي آن يک مقدار غير صفر خواهد بود

pwszKLID   :  اين متغير که توسط تابع مقدار دهي مي شود يک رشتهء 9 کاراکتري است که کد زبان کنوني صفحه کليد است



GetLastError 
Private Declare Function GetLastError Lib "kernel32.dll" (ByVal dwErrCode As Long) As Long اين تابع شماره آخرين خطايي را که در کامپيوتر رخ داده بر مي گرداند
گر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

dwErrCode   :  اين بافر توسط تابع مقدار دهي مي شود و حاوي شماره خطاي آخرين خطاي سيستمي خواهد بود

GetLogicalDrives Public Declare Function GetLogicalDrives Lib "kernel32.dll" () As Long اين تابع ليستي از درايو هاي My Computer را بر مي گرداند.
اگر مقدار برگشتي تابع را با شماره درايو And کنيد و نتيجه بگيريد؛ آنگاه درايو مورد نظر موجود است. براي مثال اگر جواب GetLogicalDrives Or 1 صفر نباشد آنگاه درايو A موجود است يا اگر جواب GetLogicalDrives Or 3 صفر نباشد آنگاه درايو C موجود است
GetMenu 
Private Declare Function GetMenu Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hwnd As Long) As Long اين تابع يک اشاره گر از يک منو را بر مي گرداند. (توجه داشته باشيد در اينجا منظور از منو تمام آيتم هايي است که در قسمت منوي يک پنجره ممکن است وجود داشته باشد ، مثل : File , Edit و غيره . براي گرفتن تک تک منوها بايد از تابع GetSubMenu استفاده کرد) 
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت انجام دهد مقدار برگشتي يک اشاره گر از منوي موزد نظر خواهد بود در غير اينصورت تابع مقدار صفر را برگشت خواهد داد

hwnd   :  هندل پنجره اي که منو در آن قرار دارد




GetMenuItemCount Private Declare Function GetMenuItemCount Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hMenu As Long) As Long اين تابع يک اشاره گر از يک منو را مي گيرد و تعداد زير منو هاي آن را بر مي گرداند
اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار بازگشتي تعداد زير منو هاي منوي مورد نظر خواهد بود

hMenu   :  يک اشاره گر از منوي مورد نظر است که مي تواند توسط توابع GetMenu ( براي منو هاي عادي )و GetSysMenu ( براي منو هاي سيستمي ) به دست آيد

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

GetActivateWindow Private Declare Function GetActivateWindow Lib "user32.dll" () As Long اين تابع هندل پنجره (فرم) فعال را بر مي گرداند
اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بازگشتي صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار بازگشتي هندل پنجره فعال خواهد بود


GetActiveWindow Private Declare Function GetActiveWindow Lib "user32.dll" () As Long 

اين تابع هندل پنجره فعال را بر مي گرداند
اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار بازگشتي هندل پنجره فعال خواهد بود


GetAncestor 
Private Const GA_PARENT = 1  Private Const GA_ROOT = 2    Private Declare Function GetAncestor Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hwnd As Long, ByVal uFlag As Long) As Long اين تابع پنجره مادر يک پنجره دلخواه را به دست مي آورد
اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بازگشتي صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار بازگشتي هندل پنجره مادر خواهد بود

hwnd   :  هندل پنجره مورد نظر
uFlag   :  مشخص مي کند تابع هندل کدام پنجره مادر را بايد بر گرداند
GA_PARENT   :  پنجره مادر پنجره داده شده را به دست مي آورد
GA_ROOT   :  هندل فرم مادر پنجره داده شده را به دست مي آورد



GetBkColor Private Declare Function GetBkColor Lib "gdi32.dll" Alias "GetBkColor" (ByVal hdc As Long) As Long اين تابع رنگ پس زمينه يک کنترل گرافيکي را بر مي گرداند
گر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

hdc   :  هندل بافت گرافيکي کنترل مورد نظر


GetCaretBlinkTime 
Private Declare Function GetCaretBlinkTime Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal wMSeconds As Long) As Long اين تابع سرعت چشمک زدن نشانگر صفحه کليد را به دست مي آورد
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

wMSeconds   :  اين بافر توسط تابع مقدار دهي مي شود و حاوي سرعت چشمک زدن نشانگر صفحه کليد بر حسب ميلي ثانبه خواهد بود


GetClassNameA 
Private Declare Function GetClassNameA Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hwnd As Long, ByVal lpClassName As String, ByVal nMaxCount As Long) As Long اين تابع هندل يك پنجره  را گرفته و ClassName ش را برميگرداند .
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

hwnd   :  هندل پنجره ميباشد .
lpClassName   :  اين متغير که توسط تابع مقداردهي مي شود حاوي کلاس پنجره مورد نظر خواهد بود
nMaxCount   :   طول بافر lpClassName



GetClientRect 

Private Type RECT       Left As Long       Top As Long       Right As Long       Bottom As Long  End Type    Private Declare Function GetClientRect Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hwnd As Long, ByVal lpRect As Rect) As Long اين تابع هندل يک پنجره را مي گيرد و مختصات چهارچوب آن نسبت به خود پنجره را بر مي گرداند ( يعني مختصان top و left هميشه صفر خواهند بود و مختصات right و bottom به ترتيب به عرض و ارتفاع پنجره اشاره مي کنند )
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

hwnd   :  هندل پنجره مورد نظر
lpRect   :  اين بافر توسط تابع مقدار دهي مي شود و حاوي چهار چوب پنجره مورد نظر از نوع RECT خواهد بود


SetClipboardData 
Private Const CF_TEXT = 1  Private Const CF_BITMAP = 2  Private Const CF_JPEG = 19  Private Const CF_METAFILE = 14    Private Declare Function SetClipboardData Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal wFormat As Long) As Long اين تابع دادهء موجود در کليپ بورد را بر مي گرداند
اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار صرف را بر مي گرداند در غير اينصورت يک اشاره گر از داده داخل کليپ بورد را بر مي گرداند

wFormat   :  اين بافر توسط تابع مقدار دهي مي شود و بيانگر نوع داده کليپ بورد خواهد بود (ثابت هاي زير)
CF_TEXT   :  داده از نوع متني ساده است
CF_BITMAP   :  تصوير نقشه بيتي
CF_JPEG   :  تصوير فشرده جي پگ
CF_METAFILE   :  تصوير از نوع ابر فايل ويندوز (Windows Meta File)



GetCommandLine Private Declare Function GetCommandLine Lib "kernel32.dll" () As Long اين تابع يک اشاره گر از فايل اجرايي برنامه جاري بر مي گرداند
اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار بازگشتي يک اشاره گر از فايل اجرايي جاري خواهد بود


GetComputerNameA 
Private Declare Function GetComputerNameA Lib "kernel32.dll" (ByVal lpBuffer As String, nSize As Long) As Long اين تابع نام كامپيوتري كه برنامه  را اجرا ميكند را برميگرداند . 
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود


lpBuffer    :  اين متغير که توسط تابع مقداردهي مي شود حاوي کلاس پنجره مورد نظر خواهد بود
nSize   :  طول بافر lpBuffer



GetCurrentDirectory 
Private Declare Function GetCurrentDirectory Lib "kernel32.dll" (ByVal nBufferLength As Long, ByVal lpBuffer As String) As Long اين تابع آدرس مسير جاري را برميگرداند 
اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر و گر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر خواهد بود که هندل پنجره فعال است

nBufferLength   :  طول بافر lpBuffer
lpBuffer   :  مقدار اين بافر توسط تابع مقدار دهي مي شود و حاوي مسير جاري خواهد بود




GetCurrentProcess Private Declare Function GetCurrentProcess Lib "kernel32.dll" () As Long اين تابع يک اشاره گر از پردازش فعلي (فايل اجرايي برنامه) بر مي گرداند
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود
GetCurrentProcessId 
Private Declare Function GetCurrentProcessId Lib "kernel32.dll" () As Long اين تابع يک ID از فايل اجرايي جاري بر مي گرداند. اين ID مي تواند در توابعي مانند RegisterServiceProcess به کار رود
اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار بازگشتي ID فايل اجرايي جاري خواهد بود


GetCursor 
Private Declare Function GetCursor Lib "user32.dll" () As Long اين تابع يک اشاره گر از کرسر فعلي بر مي گرداند. از اين اشاره گر مي توان در توابع کار با آيکون ها استفاده کرد
اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بازگشتي صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار بازگشتي يک اشاره گر از کرسر فعلي خواهد بود

GetCursorPos 
Public Type POINTAPI          x As Long          y As Long  End Type    Public Declare Function GetCursorPos Lib "user32.dll" (lpPoint As POINTAPI) As Long 

اين تابع مختصات فعلي ماوس را بر مي گرداند

lpPoint   :  اين بافر توسط تابع مقدار دهي مي شود و حاوي مختصات ماوس از نوع POINTAPI خواهد بود




GetDC Private Declare Function GetDC Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hwnd As Long) As Long اين تابع هندل يک تابع را ميگيرد و يک اشاره گر از ساختار بافتي پنجره (hdc) بر مي گرداند
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

hwnd   :  هندل پنجره (کنترل) مورد نظر
GetDefaultUserProfileDirectoryA 
Private Declare Function GetDefaultUserProfileDirectoryA Lib "usernv.dll" (ByVal lpProfileDir As String) As Boolean اين تابع مسير پوشه تنظيمات مربوط به کاربر پيش فرض را بر مي گرداند( Document and Settings )
گر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي True و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي False خواهد بود

lpProfileDir   :  اين بافر توسط تابع مقدار دهي مي شود و حاوي مسير پوشه مورد نظر خواهد بود
lpcchSize   :  اين متغير طول بافر lpProfileDir را بيان مي کتد
GetDesktopWindow 
Private Declare Function GetDesktopWindow Lib "user32.dll" () As Long 

اين تابع هندل دسکتاپ را به دست مي آورد 
اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار برگشتي آن صفر خواهد بود در غير اين صورت مقدار برگشتي هندل دسکتاپ خواهد بود


GetDiskFreeSpaceA Public Declare Function GetDiskFreeSpaceA Lib "kernel32.dll" (ByVal lpRootPathName As String, lpSectorsPerCluster As Long, lpBytesPerSector As Long, lpNumberOfFreeClusters As Long, lpTotalNumberOfClusters As Long) As Long اين تابع ميزان فضاي خالي موجود در يک درايو را بر مي گرداند
گر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود


lpRootPathName   :  مسير درايو مورد نظر
lpSectorsPerCluster   :  اين بافر توسط تابع مقدار دهي مي شود و تعداد سکتور هاي هر کلاستر را بر مي گرداند
lpBytesPerSector   :  اين بافر توسط تابع مقدار دهي مي شود و تعداد بايت هاي هر سکتور را بر مي گرداند
lpNumberOfFreeClusters   :  اين بافر توسط تابع مقدار دهي مي شود و تعداد کلاستر هاي خالي را بر مي گرداند
lpTotalNumberOfClusters   :  اين بافر توسط تابع مقدار دهي مي شود و تعداد کل کلاستر ها را بر مي گرداند

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

GetMenuItemID Private Declare Function GetMenuItemID Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hMenu As Long, ByVal nPos As Long) As Long اين تابع ID يک آيتم از يک منو را به دست مي آورد
اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بازگشتي صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار بازگشتي ID منوي مورد نظر خواهد بود

hMenu   :  يک اشاره گر از منوي مورد نظر
nPos   :  محل آيتم مورد نظر


GetMenuItemRect Private Type RECT      Left As Long      Top As Long      Right As Long      Bottom As Long  End Type    Private Declare Function GetMenuItemRect Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hwnd As Long, ByVal hMenu As Long, ByVal uItem As Long, lprcItem As RECT) As Long اين تابع چهارچوب يک آيتم از يک منو را به دست مي آورد
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

hwnd   :  هندل پنجره اي که منوي مورد نظر در آن قرار دارد
hMenu   :  يک اشاره گر از منوي مورد نظر
uItem   :  شماره آيتم مورد نظر (شماره اولين آيتم صفر است)
RECT   :  اين بافر که از نوع چهارچوب (RECT) است توسط تابع مقدار دهي مي شود و حاوي چهار چوب منوي مورد نظر خواهد بود
GetParent 
Private Declare Function GetParent Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hwnd As Long) As Long اين تابع پنجره مادر يک پنجره دلخواه را به دست مي آورد
اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بازگشتي صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار بازگشتي هندل پنجره مادر خواهد بود

hwnd   :  هندل پنجره مورد نظر


GetProfileDirectoryA Private Declare Function GetProfileDirectoryA Lib "usernv.dll" (ByVal lpProfileDir As String, lpcchSize As Long) As Boolean اين تابع مسير تنظيمات کاربران مختلف را بر مي گرداند( Document and Settings )
گر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي True و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي False خواهد بود

lpProfileDir   :  اين بافر توسط تابع مقدار دهي مي شود و حاوي مسير پوشه مورد نظر خواهد بود
lpcchSize   :  اين متغير طول بافر lpProfileDir را بيان مي کتد




GetRgnBox 
Private Const NULLREGION = 1  Private Const SIMPLEREGION = 2  Private Const COMPLEXREGION = 3    Private Type RECT       Left As Long       Top As Long       Right As Long       Bottom As Long  End Type    Private Declare Function GetRgnBox Lib "gdi32.dll" (ByVal hRgn As Long, ByVal lpRect As RECT) As Long اين تابع يک محدوده (Region) را به يک چهار چوب (RECT) تبديل مي کند
اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر بود و در غير اينصورت يکي از موارد زير خواهد بود
NULLREGION   :  محدوده مورد نظر چهار گوش است
SIMPLEREGION   :  محدوده مورد نظر خالي است
COMPLEXREGION   :  محدوده مورد نظر چهار گوش نيست

hRgn   :  يک اشاره گر از محدوده مورد نظر
lpRect   :  اين بافر که از نوع RECT است توسط تابع مقدار دهي مي شود و حاوي چهارچوب مربوطع خواهد بود



GetShortPathNameA  
Private Declare Function GetShortPathNameA Lib "kernel32.dll" (ByVal lpszLongPath As String, ByVal lpzShortPath As String) As Long اين تابع يک مسير بلند را به مسير کوتاه تبديل مي کند
اگر تابه با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار برگشتي صفر خواهد بود در غير اينصورت تابع مقدار بافر مسير کوتاه را بر مي گرداند

lpzLongPath   :  مسير بلند که توسط شما بايد به تابع داده شود
lpzShortPath   :  مسير کوتاه که توسط تابع مقدار دهي مي شود


GetSubMenu Private Declare Function GetSubMenu Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hMenu As Long, ByVal nPos As Long) As Long اين تابع يک اشاره گر از زير منوي موجود در يک منوي ديگر بر مي گرداند
اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بازگشتي صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار بازگشتي يک اشاره گر از زير منوي موجود خواهد بود

hMenu   :  يک اشاره گر از منوي مورد نظر
nPos   :  اين متغير مشخص مي کند تابع جستجوي زير منو را از کدام آيتم منو شروع کند. براي مثال اگر مقدار اين متغير را صفر قرار دهيد تابع اشاره گر اولين زير منو را بر مي گرداند (شماره اولين آيتم موجود در منو صفر است)


GetSysColor 



> Private Const COLOR_SCROLLBAR = 0 Private Const COLOR_BACKGROUND = 1 Private Const COLOR_ACTIVECAPTION = 2 Private Const COLOR_INACTIVECAPTION = 3 Private Const COLOR_MENU = 4 Private Const COLOR_WINDOW = 5 Private Const COLOR_WINDOWFRAME = 6 Private Const COLOR_MENUTEXT = 7 Private Const COLOR_WINDOWTEXT = 8 Private Const COLOR_CAPTIONTEXT = 9 Private Const COLOR_ACTIVEBORDER = 10 Private Const COLOR_INACTIVEBORDER = 11 Private Const COLOR_APPWORKSPACE = 12 Private Const COLOR_HIGHLIGHT = 13 Private Const COLOR_HIGHLIGHTTEXT = 14 Private Const COLOR_BTNFACE = 15 Private Const COLOR_BTNSHADOW = 16 Private Const COLOR_GRAYTEXT = 17 Private Const COLOR_BTNTEXT = 18 Private Const COLOR_INACTIVECAPTIONTEXT = 19 Private Const COLOR_BTNHIGHLIGHT = 20 Public Declare Function GetSysColor Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal nIndex As Long) As Long


 اين تابع رنگ قسمت هاي مختلف ويندوز را بر مي گرداند ( در ويژوال بيسيک ثابت هاي ذخيره شده اي تحت نام SystemColorConstants وجود داند که دقيقاً همين کار را انجام مي دهند )
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

nIndex   :  ايندکس قسمتي که بايد رنگ آن توسط تابع برگردانده شود ( ثابت هاي زير به شما کمک خواهد کرد )
COLOR_SCROLLBAR   :  رنگ اسکرول بار
COLOR_BACKGROUND   :  رنگ پس زمينه ويندوز
COLOR_ACTIVECAPTION   :  عنوان پنجره فعال
COLOR_INACTIVECAPTION   :  عنوان پنجره غير فعال
COLOR_MENU   :  رنگ منو
COLOR_WINDOW   :  رنگ پنجره
COLOR_WINDOWFRAME   :  حاشيه پنجره
COLOR_MENUTEXT   :  نوشته منو
COLOR_WINDOWTEXT   :  نوشته پنجره
COLOR_CAPTIONTEXT   :  رنگ نوشته روي پنجره
COLOR_ACTIVEBORDER   :  لبه پنجره فعال
COLOR_INACTIVEBORDER   :  لبه پنجره غير فعال
COLOR_APPWORKSPACE   :  فضاي کاري دسکتاپ
COLOR_HIGHLIGHT   :  قسمتي از دکمه که در معرض نور قرار دارد
COLOR_HIGHLIGHTTEXT   :  نوشته انتخاب شده
COLOR_BTNFACE   :  رنگ دکمه ، پنجره ، فريم و ...
COLOR_BTNSHADOW   :  قسمتي از دکمه در قسمت سايهء آن قرار دارد
COLOR_GRAYTEXT   :  نوشته غير فعال
COLOR_BTNTEXT   :  رنگ نوشته دکمه
COLOR_INACTIVECAPTIONTEXT   :  رنگ نوشته پنجره غير فعال
COLOR_BTNHIGHLIGHT   :  رنگ نور ويندوز


GetSystemDirectoryA Private Declare Function GetSystemDirectoryA Lib "kernel32.dll" (ByVal lpBuffer As String,ByVal nBuffer As Long) As Long اين تابع مسير فولدر سيستمي ويندوز را بر ميگرداند
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

lpBuffer   :  اين متغير توسط تابع مقدار دهي مي شود و حاوي مسير فولدر سيستمي خواهد بود
nBuffer   :  طول بافري که بايد مسير در آن ذخيره گردد را مشخص مي کند


GetSystemMenu 
Private Declare Function GetSystemMenu Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hwnd As Long, ByVal bRevert As Long) As Long اين تابع يک اشاره گر از منوي سيستمي يک پنجره را بر مي گرداند يا اينکه تغييرات اعمال شده روي منوي سيستمي را به حالت اوليه بر مي گرداند
اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار بازگشتي يک اشاره گر از منوي سيستمي پنجره مورد نظر خواهد بود


hwnd   :  هندل پنجره مورد نظر
bRevert   :  نحوه عملکرد تابع روي منوي سيستمي را تعيين مي کند
GSM_GETHWND   :  يک اشاره گر از تابع مورد نظر بر مي گرداند
GSM_RESET   :  تمام تغييرات اعمال شده روي منو را به حالت اوليه بر مي گرداند


GetTempPathA 
Private Declare Function GetTempPathA Lib "kernel32.dll" (ByVal nBuffer As Long, lpBuffer As String) As Long اين تابع مسير فولدر موقت (Temp Folder) ويندوز را بر مي گرداند
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

nBuffer   :  طول بافري که بايد مسير در آن ذخيره گردد را مشخص مي کند
lpBuffer   :  اين متغير توسط تابع مقدار دهي مي شود و حاوي مسير فولدر موقت خواهد بود

GetUserNameA Private Declare Function GetUserNameA Lib "advapi32.dll" (ByVal lpBuffer As String, ByVal nSize As Long) As Long اين تابع نام کاربر جاري را بر مي گرداند
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

lpBuffer   :  اين متغير توسط تابع مقدار دهي مي شود و حاوي نام کاربر جاري خواهد بود
nSize   :  طول بافر ( متغير lpBuffer )


GetUserProfileDirectoryA Private Declare Function GetUserProfileDirectoryA Lib "usernv.dll" (ByVal hToken As Long,ByVal lpProfileDir As String, lpcchSize As Long) As Boolean اين تابع مسير پوشه تنظيمات کاربر جاري را بر مي گرداند (معمولاً Document and Settings\UserName )
گر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي True و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي False خواهد بود

hToken   :  اين متغير يک اشاره گر از کاربر جاري است که توسط تابع OpenProcessToken به دست مي آيد
lpProfileDir   :  اين بافر توسط تابع مقدار دهي م يشود و حاوي مسير پوشه مورد نظر خواهد بود
lpcchSize   :  اين متغير طول بافر lpProfileDir  را بيان مي کند

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

GetVersionExA Private Type OSVERSIONINFO     dwOSVersionInfoSize As Long     dwMajorVersion As Long     dwMinorVersion As Long     dwBuildNumber As Long     dwPlatformId As Long     szCSDVersion As String * 128  End Type    Private Declare Function GetVersionExA Lib "kernel32.dll" (lpVersionInfo As OSVERSIONINFO) As Long اين تابع اطلاعاتي درباره نسخه و نگارش ويندوز را بر مي گرداند
گر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

lpVersionInfo   :  اين متغير توسط تابع مقدار دهي مي شود و حاوي اطلاعاتي راجه به نسخه ويندوز از نوع OSVERSIONINFO خواهد بود. 

dwOSVersionInfoSize   :  طول نوع OSVERSIONINFO  با بايت که توسط تابع بايد برگردانده شود
dwMajorVersion   :  شماره نسخه اصلي ويندوز
dwMinorVersion   :  شماره نگارش ويندوز
dwBuildNumber   :  دفعات بازبيني ويندوز
dwPlatformId   :  شمارهء سکوي ( Platform ) ويندوز
szCSDVersion   :  نام رشته اي نسخه ويندوز


GetWindow 
Private Declare Function GetWindow Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hwnd As Long, ByVal wCmd As Long) As Long اين تابع يک پنجره را که با که با يک پنجره ديگر داشته باشد پيدا مي کند

hwnd  :  هندل پنجره اي است که بايد که پنجره ديگر مشابه آن پيدا شود
wCmd  :  اين متغير نوع تشابه دو پنجره را بيان مي کند




GetWindowDirectory Private Declare Function GetWindowDirectory Lib "kernel32.dll" (ByVal lpBuffer As String,  ByVal nSize As Long) As Long اين تابع مسير فولدر ويندوز را بر مي گرداند
اگر تابع با خطا مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود در غير اينصورت مقدار بر گشتي برابر طول بافر خواهد بود

lpBuffer   :  مقدار اين بافر توسط تابع مقدار دهي مي شود و مقدار بر گشتي آن مسير نصب ويندوز خواهد بود
nSize   :  طول بافر lpBuffer  است
GetWindowRect Private Type RECT       Left As Long       Top As Long       Right As Long       Bottom As Long  End Type    Private Declare Function GetWindowRect Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hwnd As Long, lpRect As RECT) As Long اين تابع هندل يک پنجره را مي گيرد و مختصات چهارچوب آن نسبت به دسکتاپ را بر مي گرداند
گر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

hwnd   :  هندل پنجره مورد نظر
lpRect   :  اين بافر توسط تابع مقدار دهي مي شود و حاوي چهار چوب پنجره مورد نظر از نوع RECT خواهد بود


GetWindowTextA 
Private Declare Function GetWindowTextA Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hwnd As Long,ByVal LpString As String, ByVal cch As Long) As Long اين تابع عنوان (Caption) پنجره داده شده را بر مي گرداند

hwnd   :  هندل پنجره مورد نظر
LpString   :  اين متغير توسط تابع مقداردهي مي شود و مقدار آن پس از اجراي تابع نوشته پنجره مورد نظر خواهد بود
cch   :  طول بافر ( LpString  ) توجه کنيد طول بافر را به ميزان لازم بلند اعلام کنيد



GetWindowTextLenghtA 
Private Declare Function GetWindowTextLenghtA Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hwnd As Long) As Long اين تابع طول نوشتهء يک پنجره را بر مي گرداند
اگر مقدار برگشتي صفر باشد نشانگر عدم موفقيت تابع است در غير اينصورت مقدار برگشتي طول Caption پنجره خواهد بود
hwnd   :   هندل پنجره مورد نظر



GetWindowTextLengthA 
Private Declare Function GetWindowTextLengthA Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hwnd As Long) As Long اين تابع طول عنوان (نوشته) يک پنجره را بر مي گرداند
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

hwnd   :  هندل پنجره مورد نظر

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

HideCaret Private Declare Function HideCaret Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hwnd As Long) As Long اين تابع نشانگر چشمک زن صفحه کليد را از روي پنجره (کنترل) مورد نظر مخفي مي کند ( با تابع ShowCaret مي توان چشمک زن را دوباره فعال کرد )
گر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

hwnd   :  هندل پنجره مورد نظر

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

InetIsOffLine Private Declare Function InetIsOffLine Lib "url.dll" (ByVal dwFlags As Long) As Long 
اين تابع اتصال اينترنتي را بررسي مي کند .
اگر مقدار برگشتي يک باشد آنگاه سيستم به اينترنت متصل نيست و اگر مقدار بازگشتي صفر باشد آنگاه سيستم به اينترنت متصل است.

InternetGetConnectedState 
Private Const INTERNET_CONNECTION_LAN As Long = &H2  Private Const INTERNET_CONNECTION_PROXY As Long = &H4  Private Const INTERNET_CONNECTION_MODEM_BUSY As Long = &H8  Private Const INTERNET_CONNECTION_OFFLINE As Long = &H20  Private Const INTERNET_CONNECTION_CONFIGURED As Long = &H40  Private Const INTERNET_RAS_INSTALLED As Long = &H10    Private Declare Function InternetGetConnectedState Lib "wininet.dll" (ByRef lpdwFlags As Long,ByVal dwReserved As Long) As Long اين تابع شيوه اتصال کامپيوتر محلي به شبکه اينترنت را بر مي گرداند.
اگر تابع مقدار صفر را برگرداند يعني کامپيوتر به اينترنت متصل نيست. در غير اين صورت کامپيوتر به ابنترنت متصل است و بايد با And کردن بافر lpdwFlags با ثابت هاي زير روش اتصال به اينترنت را به دست آورد

lpdwFlags   :  اين بافر توسط تابع مقدار دهي مي شود بيانگر شيوه اتصال به اينترنت خواهد بود ( ثابت هاي زير )
INTERNET_CONNECTION_LAN  :  کامپيوتر از طريق شبکه محلي به اينترنت متصل است
INTERNET_CONNECTION_PROXY  :  کامپيوتر از پراکسي استفاده مي کند
INTERNET_CONNECTION_MODEM_BUSY  :  مودم در دسترس نيست (مشغول است)
INTERNET_CONNECTION_OFFLINE  :  کامپيوتر offline است (به اينترنت متصل نيست)
INTERNET_CONNECTION_CONFIGURED  :  اتصال اينترنتي پيکره بندي شده است (کامپيوتر قابليت اتصال به اينترنت را دارد)
INTERNET_RAS_INSTALLED  :  سيستم رمز گذاري Ras روي کامپيوتر نصب شده است

dwReserved   :  مقدار اين آرگومان را &0 قرار دهيد


InternetGetConnectedStateEX 
Private Const INTERNET_CONNECTION_LAN As Long = &H2  Private Const INTERNET_CONNECTION_PROXY As Long = &H4  Private Const INTERNET_CONNECTION_MODEM_BUSY As Long = &H8  Private Const INTERNET_CONNECTION_OFFLINE As Long = &H20  Private Const INTERNET_CONNECTION_CONFIGURED As Long = &H40  Private Const INTERNET_RAS_INSTALLED As Long = &H10    Private Declare Function InternetGetConnectedStateEX Lib "wininet.dll" (ByVal lpdwFlags As Long, ByVal lpszConnectionName As String, ByVal dwNameLen As Integer, ByVal dwReserved As Long) As Long اين تابع نوع اتصال اينترنتي را بر مي گرداند
اگر کامپيوتر محلي به اينترنت متصل باشد تابع مقدار يک و در غير اينصورت مقدار صفر را بر مي گرداند

lpdwFlags   :  اين بافر توسط تابع مقدار دهي مي شود و بيان کننده روش جاري اتصال به اينترنت است
INTERNET_CONNECTION_LAN  :  کامپيوتر از طريق شبکه محلي به اينترنت متصل است
INTERNET_CONNECTION_PROXY  :  کامپيوتر از پراکسي استفاده مي کند
INTERNET_CONNECTION_MODEM_BUSY  :  مودم در دسترس نيست (مشغول است)
INTERNET_CONNECTION_OFFLINE  :  کامپيوتر offline است (به اينترنت متصل نيست)
INTERNET_CONNECTION_CONFIGURED  :  اتصال اينترنتي پيکره بندي شده است (کامپيوتر قابليت اتصال به اينترنت را دارد)
INTERNET_RAS_INSTALLED  :  سيستم رمز گذاري Ras روي کامپيوتر نصب شده است

lpszConnectionName   :  اين بافر توسط تابع مقدار دهي مي شود و حاوي نام نوع تماس خواهد بود
dwNameLen   :  طول بافر lpszConnectionName  که توسط تابع مقدار دهي شده است را بر مي گرداند
dwReserved   :  مقدار اين متغير صفر است
InvertRgn 
Private Declare Function InvertRgn Lib "gdi32.dll" (ByVal hdc As Long, ByVal hRgn As Long) As Long اين تابع رنگ تمام پيکسل هاي داده شده يک محدوده ( که توسط توابعي مثل CreateRectRgn  ساخته مي شود ) را معکوس مي کند
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

hdc   :  هندل بافت گرافيکي کنترل مورد نظر
hRgn   :  محدوده مورد نظر
IsChild 
Private Declare Function IsChild Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hwnd As Long) As Long اين تابع بررسي مي کند که آيا پنجره داده شده پنجره مادر است يا يک پنجره Child.
اگر هندل داده شده متعلق به يک پنجره مادر باشد آنگاه تابع مقدار صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار غير صفر را برگشت خواهد داد

hwnd   :  هندل پنجره مورد نظر
IsClipboardFormatAvailable 
Private Const CF_BITMAP = 0  Private Const CF_ICON = 1  Private Const CF_CURSOR = 2  Private Const CF_ENHMETAFILE = 3    Private Declare Function IsClipboardFormatAvailable Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal wFormat As Long) As Long اين تابع فرمت اطلاعات موجود در کليپ بورد ويندوز را بر مي گرداند
اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بازگشتي صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار بازگشتي فرمت اطلاعات کليپ بورد خواهد بود

wFormat   :  اين بافر توسط تابع مقدار دهي مي شود و حاوي فرمت اطلاعات موجود در کليپ بورد خواهد بود (به ثابت ها توجه کنيد)
IsIconic 
Private Declare Function IsIconic Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hwnd As Long) As Long اين تابع بررسي مي کند که آيا پنجره داده شده در حالت Mininaze است يا خير؟
اگر پنجره مورد نظر Minimize باشد تابع مقدار يک و در غير اينصورت مقدار صفر را بر مي گرداند

hwnd   :  هندل پنجره مورد نظر

IsNTAdmin Private Declare Function IsNTAdmin Lib "advpack.dll" (ByVal dwReserved As Long, ByVal lpdwReserved As Long) As Long اين تابع مشخص مي کند آيا کاربر جاري اختيارات Administrator را دارد يا نه؟
اگر کاربر جاري اختيارات Administrator را نداشته باشد تابع مقدار صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار غير صفر را بر مي گرداند

dwReserved   :  مقدار اين متغير صفر است
lpdwReserved   :  مقدار اين متغير صفر است
IsPwrHibernateAllowed 
Private Declare Function IsPwrHibernateAllowed Lib "poweroff.dll" () As Long اين تابع بررسي مي کند آيا سيستم قادر است به حالت Hibernate برود يا نه ( ويندوز 2000 به بعد ).
اگر مقدار برگشتي يک باشد آنگاه ويندوز قادر است سيستم را به حالت Hibernate ببرد ولي اگر مقدار برگشتي 0 باشد آنگاه ويندوز چنين توانايي ندارد


IsPwrShutdownAllowed 
Private Declare Function IsPwrShutdownAllowed Lib "poweroff.dll" () As Long اين تابع بررسي مي کند آيا سيستم قادر است به طور کامل خاموش شود يا نه ، در واقع اين تابع ATX بودن پاور را بررسي مي کند( ويندوز 2000 به بعد ).
اگر مقدار برگشتي يک باشد آنگاه سيستم قادر است خود به خود به طور کامل خاموش شود ولي اگر مقدار برگشتي 0 باشد آنگاه سيستم چنين توانايي ندارد


IsPwrSuspendAllowed Private Declare Function IsPwrSuspendAllowed Lib "poweroff.dll" () As Long اين تابع بررسي مي کند آيا سيستم قادر است به حالت StandBy يا Sleep برود يا نه ( ويندوز 2000 به بعد ).
اگر مقدار برگشتي يک باشد آنگاه ويندوز قادر است سيستم را به حالت StandBy يا Sleep  ببرد ولي اگر مقدار برگشتي 0 باشد آنگاه ويندوز چنين توانايي ندارد


IsWindow Private Declare Function IsWindow Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hwnd As Long) As Long اين تابع بررسي مي کند آيا آرگومان داده شده هندل يکي از پنجره هاي موجود در دسکتاپ است يا خير (منظور از پنجره تمام فرم ها و کنترل ها از جمله :TextBox و Button و غيره است)
اگر پنجره مورد نظر وجود نداشته باشد مقدار برگشتي تابع صفر خواهد بود در غير اين صورت تابع يک مقدار غير صفر را برمي گرداند

hwnd   :  مشخص کننده هندل پنجره اي است که بايد بررسي شود


IsWindowEnabled 
Private Declare Function IsWindowEnabled Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hwnd As Long, fEnable As Long) As Long اين تابع تابع علاوه بر اينکه بررسي مي کند که آيا پنجره داده شده فعال است يا خير توانايي فعال و غير فعال کردن پنجره ها را نيز دارا مي باشد.
اگر پنجره داده شده غير فعال باشد تابع مقدار صفر و در غير اينصورت تابع مقدار غير صفر را بر مي گرداند.

hwnd   :  هندل پنجره مورد نظر
fEnable   :  اگر اين متغير برابر صفر باشد آنگاه پنجره مورد نظر غير فعال و در غير اينصورت پنجره مورد نظر بعد از اجراي اين تابع فعال خواهد شد


IsWindowVisible Private Declare Function IsWindowVisible Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hwnd As Long) As Long اين تابع بررسي مي کند که يا پنجره داده شده قابل رويت ( Visiable ) است يا نه؟
اگر پنجره داده شده قابل رويت باشد آنگاه تابع صفر و در غير اينصورت تابع مقدار يک را بر مي گرداند

hwnd   :  هندل پنجره مورد نظر

IsZoomed 
Private Declare Function IsZoomed Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hwnd As Long) As Long اين تابع بررسي مي کند که آيا پنجره مورد نظر در حالت Maximize است يا خير؟
اگر پنجره مورد نظر Maximize باشد تابع مقدار يک و در غير اينصورت مقدار صفر را بر مي گرداند

hwnd   :  هندل پنجره مورد نظر

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

KillTimer Private Declare Function KillTimer Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hwnd As Long, ByVal nlDEvent As Long) As Long اين تابع تايمري را که با تابع SetTimer به وجود آمده، از بين مي برد.

hwnd   :  هندل پنجره اي که تابع تحت آن اجرا مي شود ( بايد برابر با مقداري باشد که در تابع SetTimer مورد استفاده قرار گرفته است )
nlDEvent    :  اين متغير به يک اشاره گر که توسط تابع SetTimer ايجاد شده اشهره مي کند

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

LoadCursorFromFile Private Declare Function LoadCursorFromFile Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal lpFileName As String) As Long اين تابع يک اشاره گر از يک فايل کرسر (با پسوند Cur ) را بر ميگرداند که مي تواند در توابعي چون SetSystemCursor  مورد استفاده قرار گيرد.
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و در غير اينصورت مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

lpFileName   :  مسير فايل مورد نظر
LockWindowUpdate 
Private Declare Function LockWindowUpdate Lib "kernel32.dll" (ByVal hwndLock As Long) As Long اين تابع يک کنترل را قفل مي کند و هرگونه ترسيم، تغيير و به روزآوري روي کنترل مزبور غير ممکن خواهد بود
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

hwndLock   :  هندل کنترل مورد نظر

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

MakeSureDirectoryPathExists Private Declare Function MakeSureDirectoryPathExists Lib "imagehlp.dll" (ByVal lpPath As String) As Long اين تابع يک مسير داده شده را ايجاد مي کند. همچنين اين تابع توانايي ساخت مسير هاي تو در تو را نيز دارد. همانطور که از نام اين تابع پيداست بعد از فراخواني اين تابع از وجود مسير مورد نظر اطمينان حاصل خواهيد کرد.

lpPath   :  اين تغير به مسير مورد نظر اشاره مي کند
MessageBeep 
Public Const MB_OK = &H0  Public Const MB_HANDICON = &H10  Public Const MB_QUETSIONICON = &H20  Public Const MB_EXCLAMATION = &H30  Public Const MB_ASTERIKICON = &H40    Private Declare Function MessageBeep Lib "user32.dll" ( ByVal wType As Long) As Long اين تابع براي پخش اصوات از پيش تعيين شده (Beep ) ويندوز مورد استفاده قرار مي گيرد.

wType   :  نوع صوتي را که قرار است پخش شود مشخص مي کند ( به ثابت ها توجه کنيد )
ModifyMenuA Declare Function ModifyMenuA Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hMenu As Long, ByVal nPosition As Long, ByVal wFlags As Long, ByVal wIDNewItem As Long, ByVal lpString As Any) As Long از اين تابع براي ويرايش مشخصات يک منو استفاده مي شود
اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

hMenu   :  يک اشاره گر از منوي مورد نظر
nPosition   :  محل قرار گيري آيتم مورد نظر
wFlags   :  مقدار اين متغير نحوه بيان nPosition را مشخص مي کند
MF_BYPOSITION   :  نسبت به مکان منوي پنجره سنجيده مي شود
MF_BYCOMMAND   :  نسبت به مکان منوي مادر سنجيده مي شود
wIDNewItem   :  يک اشاره گر از منوي مورد نظر
lpString   :  اين متغير يک اشاره گر از يک تصوير بيت مپ است که بايد در کنار منوي مورد نظر قرار گيرد

MoveFile Private Declare Function MoveFile Lib "kernel32.dll" (ByVal lpExistingName As String, ByVal lpNewFileName As String) As Long اين تابع براي انتقال يک فايل يا پوشه از محلي به محل ديگر مورد استفاده قرار مي گيرد ( توانايي تغيير نام فايل ها و پوشه ها را نيز دارد )

lpExistingName   :  مسير فايل مبدا
lpNewFileName   :  مسير فايل مقصد ( اگر نام فايل متفاوت باشد در حين انتقال نام فايل نيز تغيير خواهد کرد )

MoveWindow Private Declare Function MoveWindow Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hwnd, ByVal x As Long, ByVal y As Long, ByVal nWidth As Long, ByVal nHeight As Long, ByVal bRepaint As Long) As Long اين تابع توانايي تغيير محل و تغيير اندازه پنجره ها را دارد.
اگر تابع مقدار صفر را بر گرداند به منزلهء عدم موفقيت آن است و مقدار غير صفر نشانگر موفقيت تابع است.

x   :  فاصلهء جديد پنجره از سمت چپ صفحه نمايش
y   :  فاصلهء جديد پنجره از بالاي صفحه نمايش
nWidth   :  عرض جديد پنجره
nHeight   :  ارتفاع جديد پنجره
bRepaint   :  اگر اين مقدار 1 باشد پنجره در محل جديد Refresh مي شود و اگر 0 باشد عمل Refresh صورت نمي گيرد

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

OpenClipboard Private Declare Function OpenClipboard Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hwnd As Long) As Long اين تابع کليپ بورد را براي استفاده برنامه جاري قفل مي کند تا برنامه هاي ديگر نتوانند به آن دسترسي داشته باشند
گر تابع کار خود را با موفقيت به پايان برساند مقدار بازگشتي يک عدد غير صفر و اگر تابع با خطايي مواجه شود مقدار بر گشتي صفر خواهد بود

hwnd   :  هندل پنجره اي که تابع بايد تحت آن اجرا شود

Openicon 
Private Declare Function Openicon Lib "user32.dll" (ByVal hwnd As Long) As Long اين تابع يک پنجره را از حالت Minimize به حالت عادي برمي گرداند.
اگر تابع مقدار صفر را بر گرداند به منزلهء عدم موفقيت آن است و مقدار غير صفر نشانگر موفقيت تابع است.

hwnd   :  هندل پنجرهء مورد نظر

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

*دانلود برنامه اين تاپيك*
 
كلمه عبور براي دريافت فايل:        xxxxx.100110

----------


## codere_past

سلام 
متاسفانه فایلی که شما اینجا قرار دادین از سرور پاک شده لطفا دوباره اپلود کنین .

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

فایل رو از ضمیمه های این پست دانلود کنید.

----------


## omid22

سلام

یه مدت پیش حدود 1 سال ، یه نرم افزار از همین سایت دانلود کردم که حدود 250 یا بیشتر ... Api را به زبان فارسی توضیح داده بود+مثال 
خیلی نرم افزار توپی بود اگه دارید لطف کنید بزارید تا بقیه دوستان هم استفاده کنند.
من هم بدلیل پارتیشن کردن هاردم اون برنامه هم از بین رفت.

با تشکر

----------


## misoft.ir

سلام
نماز و روزه های تمامی دوستان قبول حق .

----------


## omid22

> سلام
> نماز و روزه های تمامی دوستان قبول حق .


سلام

خیلی خیلی ممنون

کلی احتیاج داشتم.

با تشکر 

خدانگهدار

----------


## mahboube

نميدونم اينجا لينك گذاشتن اشكال داره يا نه؟!!!
ولي اين نرم افزار خوبيه.
http://www.persiangig.com/pages/down...r/ApiGuide.rar

----------


## mbf5923

آموزش بسیاری از توابع Api پر کاربرد در لینک زیر:
http://parsprogrammer.ir/f153/

----------


## rose20

با سلام 
من شدیدا به یه برنامه با سی یا C++‎ برای فراخوانی توابع API  احتیاج دارم برای پروزه درس برنامه نویسی اگه ممکنه کسی کمکم کنه.

----------


## saeedkayak

با سلام
چرا تابع get clipboard data رو ننوشتین؟؟؟
یا هستش من پیدا نمیکنم؟؟؟
لطفا راهنمایی کنید.مرسی

----------


## hossein23

با سلام من یه برنامه میخوام تو سی شارپ که با استفاده از api تمام کارای مربوط بهmenu هارو انجام بده کسی میتونه کمک کنه

----------


## محسن واژدی

> با سلام من یه برنامه میخوام تو سی شارپ که با استفاده از api تمام کارای مربوط بهmenu هارو انجام بده کسی میتونه کمک کنه


 سلام
در انجمن زیر مطرح کنید:
https://barnamenevis.org/forumdisplay.php?26-C-%E2%80%8E

موفق باشید

----------


## aminrezaei

مجموع توابع برای استفاده task manager

----------


## محسن واژدی

> مجموع توابع برای استفاده task manager


 سلام
در مورد توابع کنترل پردازش ها در انجمن مباحث زیادی مطرح شده، هم میتوانید  در انجمن جستجو کنید و هم سورس های مفیدی را در سایت هایی مانند  Planet-Source-Code.Com بیابید

موفق باشید

----------


## رامین مرادی

دوستان اگه امکان داره  نوشته هاتون رو تویه ورورد هم بریزید فایلشو واسه دانلود بزارید ممنون میشم

----------


## Mr'Jamshidy

من میخوام یک برنامه بنویسم که مرجع توابع API باشه و همچنین نکات برنامه نویسی و ... رو داشته باشه و همچنین قابلیت Update

اما مشکل من پشتیبانی این برنامه هست

یعنی چند نفر کمک کنن و DataBase سرور رو بروز کنن

اگر شما هم موافق باشید و در بروز رسانی کمک کنید که من شروع کنم

دامنه و هاست هم دارم

فقط تنها چیزی که میخوام یک گروه که بیاد و کمک کنه برنامه رو بروز کنیم

همچنین برنامه راهنمای استفاده از تابع هم داره

بطور مثال:

نام تابع: Beep

نام کتابخانه: Kernel32

پشتیبانی در سیستم عامل های:  Windows NT 3.1 or later; Requires Windows 95 or later
توضیحات: تابع Beep، یک صدای بیپ بروی بلندگو تولید میکند
مقدار بازگشتی: اگر تابع کار خود را با موفقیت به اتمام برساند، مقدار بازگشتی یک عدد غیر صفر خواهد بود
پارامتر ها:
dwFreq:
در سیستم عامل های NT، فرکانس صدا در هرتز و مقدار این پارامتر باید عددی بین 37 تا 32767 باشد
در سیستم عامل ویندوز 95، این پارامتر نادیده گرفته شده است
dwDuration:
در سیستم عامل های NT، مدت زمان صدا در میلی ثانیه
در سیستم عامل ویندوز 95، این پارامتر نادیده گرفته شده است

سایر توابع مربوطه:
MessageBeep

نحوه استفاده:
Declare Function Beep Lib "kernel32" Alias "Beep" (ByVal dwFreq As Long, ByVal dwDuration As Long) As Long

مثال:

Private Declare Function Beep Lib "kernel32" (ByVal dwFreq As Long, ByVal dwDuration As Long) As Long
Private Sub Form_Activate()
    Dim Cnt As Long
    For Cnt = 0 To 5000 Step 10
        'play a tone of 'Cnt' hertz, for 50 milliseconds
        Beep Cnt, 50
        Me.Caption = Cnt
        DoEvents
    Next Cnt
End Sub

خوب حالا هرکی میخواد کمک کنه از طریق پیغام خصوصی اعلام کنه تا من کار های اولیه رو انجام بدم

----------


## ASedJavad

منظورتون اینه که میخواین اینو فارسیش کنید؟https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...SFC+API+Sample

----------


## Mr'Jamshidy

> منظورتون اینه که میخواین اینو فارسیش کنید؟https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...SFC+API+Sample


هم فارسی هم کامل

این برنامه 944 API رو شامل میشه (همین برنامه ای که لینک کردید)

اما همونطور که میدونید در حال حاضر بیش از 6000 API وجود داره که باید به برنامه اضافه بشه و بقول شما فارسی هم بشه
نکات ریز برنامه نویسی و سورس های کاربردی بهش اضافه بشه

و سایر موارد

البته من تا شنبه نیستم و مجبورم که مشهد رو ترک کنم

اما در اولین فرصت به پیغام خصوصی ها پاسخ میدم (البته اگر پیغامی باشه)

----------


## mohserad

سلام به همه دوستان برنامه نویس
یه کمک می خواستم ازتون.چطوری از یه پنجره عکس بگیرم و اونو داخل یه درایو ذخیره کنم؟

----------

